# Free Webs Help?



## Rachelle11 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi Everyone, My Name Is Rachelle and I was wondering if anyone knows how to use frames and iframes and other things on Freewebs.com....I have made a page but some of the frames are empty....Can anyone help?  ?  ?


----------



## Mr.Himura (Feb 20, 2005)

*Freewebs frames*

I have successfully used frames on freewebs numerous times, here is one of the sites i experimented with: dirty-fingernails.cjb.net


----------



## karahsartmania (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't know how to do that so I hope Mr.Himura helped you out.

Also on kind of the same note, what would you do to get frames to show up? I'm with freewebs and I have the frames page done and the frames show up there but not if i click the veiw my webpage link freewebs has when your working on your site. I just wondered if anybody could figure that out and help me. And I thought since there was a topic already posted with freewebs frames help I'd just not start another thread and post my question here.


----------



## you again (Dec 13, 2007)

hey im chris i just made a site http://www.freewebs.com/publicplayhouse/
with a forum and when people try and register to my forum the user name they try is univalible why is this when no1 has registerd to my forum yet ? please help

thank you 
chris hood


----------



## smileisland (Dec 20, 2007)

i got a question regarding webforms on freewebs.com. previously, downloading of webform data's very easy with site add-ons, but now after they revamped their layout, i cant seem to find where i can download my webform submissions. anyone knows? thanks.

and regarding the question on frames and iframes, they do work on freewebs but make sure u're on the HTML builder, not the basic beginner's one.

for iframes, let's say the url of the site u want to appear in ur iframe is ABC.HTML, then try putting this on ur INDEX.HTML site between the <body> and </body> tags:






nothing appears in the iframe because you probably didnt add the part in bold.

also, when u want the user to click on a link to change the content in ur iframe from that of ABC.html to XYZ.html, add this (wherever u want the link to be):

<a href="XYZ.html" target="MYFRAME">Go to XYZ</a>


hope that helps


----------



## tajjyarden (Dec 20, 2007)

I would try to stay away from frames and iframes if at all possible. There are many more problems that develop from the use of frames than the design problem that you think they might fix.


----------



## Brian Giesbrech (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a "null" password in Freewebs and now can't get into my account. I have a premium account but can't get in to use their support.


----------



## julia99 (May 23, 2009)

i cant get into my account on webs.com that i just made. it created my account and website before i could choose a template. My site says that i should log into freewebs and go to the site manager but i cant get in no matter what. I even tried getting the website to send me my account info. That got me to log on but it says that "It seems you have no sights created".
When i try to attach the site that isn't listed, it dosn't work!

Can someone help me?


----------

